# Actionscript 3.0 links



## thefineprint (Jul 29, 2008)

hey, i made a toolbar to navigate through my site. Its flash and uses actionscript 3.0.
The buttons work, but they open a new window everytime I click. This is a basic problem I'm sure but I cant seem to figure it out. Heres the code I use:



import flash.events.EventDispatcher;
function women(event:Event):void {
navigateToURL(new URLRequest("http://www.thefineprintchicago.com/women.html"));
}
womenbtn.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK,women);


----------



## lindsayanng (Oct 3, 2008)

i think you would just have to define a target.. a blank target means new window..


----------



## GhettoCreation (Sep 21, 2008)

thefineprint said:


> hey, i made a toolbar to navigate through my site. Its flash and uses actionscript 3.0.
> The buttons work, but they open a new window everytime I click. This is a basic problem I'm sure but I cant seem to figure it out. Heres the code I use:
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe something like...

import flash.events.EventDispatcher;
function women(event:Event):void {
navigateToURL(new URLRequest("http://www.thefineprintchicago.com/women.html", '_self'));
}
womenbtn.addEventListener(MouseEvent.CLICK,women);


----------

